# Monitor goes into sleep mode but system is still operating!!!



## raynergoh (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm having this problem after installing new a VGA card, and i hope some enlightened ones could help me with this problem...

My pc config is as follows,

PIII 733 Asus mboard (via chipset) :down: 
384MB ram :down: 
geforce fx 5200 :down: 
win98 se :down: 

The "blackouts" happens at random, but the system is still operating. eg, when I am playing mp3 files on my winamp, the screen will suddenly go into sleepmode, and the green light on my monitor starts to blink (sleep mode) but the mp3 continues to play. Or when i'm d/l-ing stuff from the net, the "blackout" comes, green light blinks, and when i restart my comp awhile later, the d/l was complete!!   

I've changed my monitor thinking that it was giving up on me, but the blackout also happened to the new monitor! So the monitor is not the problem.

I've solved this problem by lowering my 3d hrdware acceleration thru contrl panel, and it has worked perfectly fine. But this lowering of hrdware acceleration has caused my DVD rom to not being able to play DVD's, and games running rather slowly due to insufficient hrdware acceleration.

HELP!!!!


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Disable Sleep and Hibernate.

In control panel click on Power Options; The settings should be Home/Office Desk; Turn off Monitor after 15 minutes, hard drive after 30 minutes; Sleep Mode - Never. Under the Hibernate tab click to deselect the option to enable Hibernate. Click Apply; Click Ok as appropriate.


----------



## raynergoh (Jul 22, 2004)

hi Styxx,

Thanks for the info, but i think you got the wrong idea. the sleep mode is not exactly sleep mode ... itz like my VGA card got shut off or something, which makes my monitor blackout, and the green light juz flashes... but the system continues to run till de last command ends


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

You may need to enter the system BIOS/Setup and disable sleep/Hibernate, often under the Power section. What kind of computer do you have there? Know how to enter the BIOS? Usually, but not always, F1, Esc, F10 or Tab keys during a restart.


----------



## raynergoh (Jul 22, 2004)

HEY ! THANKS! that's what i just did, and i disabled some DTM function, which was orginally set to sleep mode..

The comp seems working fine with full hdware aceleration now, and not a single blackouts! 

Thanks pal ! you're the best~


----------



## raynergoh (Jul 22, 2004)

hi again... the black screen striked again ... seems like this time, it's worse... when the black out comes, all applications stops, but system is still switched on. In the past, ctrl + alt + del will reset the comp, but now i gotta press the reset button....

wat's happening ??? pls help


----------

